# Puppy Buying "Guide"



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, so this is going to be quite vague, but I don't want to post names, details, etc... b/c it could cause an issue later if found.. keep reading it'll make more sense!

I have an acquaintance, who knows someone that is not a reputable breeder. She sells many different breeds including mixes, and tries to get them as small as possible (i.e. "teacups"). :smmadder: :smmadder: 

So this "breeder" is going to be on a local TV station giving puppy buyers a "Buyers Guide" when looking for a small dog. Obviously I do not feel this person should be giving puppy buyers any advice, especially since almost all the questions that SHOULD be asked to find a reputable breeder would not go in this person's favor, so she obviously won't be sending them in the right direction. :smmadder: :smpullhair: 

I do not want to cause any problems in my personal/professional life so I can't just go in swinging (like I want to), and that's why I need the help. I figured who better to help than everyone on SM?! I would love it if anybody would want to contact the station or something. I just don't think it's right that this person is giving advice!!! :smhelp: 

I am more than willing to give the details in PM's just not on the public forum for the whole world to see (including this "breeder" or the acquaintance). 

Thank you all!

**Edited title since there was one already titled the same as the first one


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how frustrating for you!!! And since this breeder is on 'tv' I'm sure people will think they are legit!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

It is incredibly frustrating! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

I try to say stuff without being to abrasive! And if it was just a local little station it wouldn't be as big of a deal, but they have a LARGE viewing audience.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you call the TV station and give them some info on 
mixed breeds and pedigrees - the right thing to do? I can't
imagine the station would do this if they knew this breeder
was talking out the side of her mouth. I don't think this 
would cause you any problems. You'd just be a dog advocate 
calling to help educate would be buyers. :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Can you call the TV station and give them some info on
> mixed breeds and pedigrees - the right thing to do? I can't
> imagine the station would do this if they knew this breeder
> was talking out the side of her mouth. I don't think this
> ...


Yeah I agree. If your not brave enough as I don't know if I could as I'm mainly a shy person try to find someone who will call. Maybe if they knew or visited her home undercover they'd change their mind.

Sorry you are dealing with this hun. :grouphug: I bet you are doing this thing. :smpullhair:


----------

